# Einstieg in die TGA



## Kronoks (14 Februar 2020)

Hallo

ich hätte eine ungewöhnliche Frage.

Ein öffentlicher Arbeitgeber sucht einen Meister/Techniker für Anlagentechnik bzw. TGA.

Aufgaben wären unter anderem Programmieren und erstellen  mit Desigo und arbeiten mit Bus Systemen und IT.

Als  "Muss" Qualifikationen waren nur der Meister bzw. Techniker gefordert.  "Wünschenswert" wären Erfahrungen mit Desigo und den Bussystemen  gewesen. Diese habe ich leider nicht.

Ich bin Industriemeister  Elektrotechnik und Mechatroniker. Zuletzt habe ich in der Schule mit dem  Simatic Manager auf der S5 b zw. S7 wirklch "SPS" programmiert, an Bus  Systemen kenne ich nur den Profibus und von Reglungstechnik kenne ich  immerhin die Theorie.

Nun frage ich mich, warum lädt man mich ein  wenn ich die keine Desigo Kenntnisse habe, ist der Mangel so groß das  man  mich dann quasi Schulen würde?

Wie aufwendig ist "Desigo" man findet leider kaum was dazu..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Februar 2020)

> Nun frage ich mich, warum lädt man mich ein  wenn ich die keine Desigo  Kenntnisse habe, ist der Mangel so groß das  man  mich dann quasi  Schulen würde?



Ganz einfach, in vielen Regionen ist man froh, wenn sich überhaupt jemand bewirbt. Und du hast ja eine sehr gute Ausbildung. Die Grundlagen wären ja da.
Eine Schulung auf dieses System ( über Siemens oder vorhandenes Personal ) ist sicherlich möglich.


----------



## GLT (14 Februar 2020)

Kronoks schrieb:


> an Bus  Systemen kenne ich nur den Profibus


Spielt in der Gebäudeautomation quasi keine Rolle



Kronoks schrieb:


> warum lädt man mich ein  wenn ich die keine Desigo Kenntnisse habe


Weil diejenigen, die Desigo (PX/Insight) können u. auch die anderen Anforderungen erfüllen würden (Bussysteme,IT, Vorschriften,...) ein derartiges Job"angebot" im ÖD alles andere, als interessant finden würden - weder im Wirkungsbereich u. noch weniger monetär.



Kronoks schrieb:


> das  man  mich dann quasi Schulen würde


Ohne dich zu schulen, wird es kaum was werden - also wird man sowas auch in Betracht gezogen haben.

Andererseits kommt es darauf an, was Du wirklich machen kannst - im Sinne von dürfen, da die VOB hier seine Spielregeln hat.



Kronoks schrieb:


> Wie aufwendig ist "Desigo" man findet leider kaum was dazu


Dass man nicht soviel darüber findet liegt in der Tatsache begründet, dass einerseits BigS selbst das Projektgeschäft erledigt u. andererseits vertragliche Systemhäuser darauf Zugriff haben - im Gegensatz zu S7, das frei verkauft wird.


----------



## Kronoks (15 Februar 2020)

Profibus wurde im Angebot neben BACNet auch als wünschenswert genannt, also scheint es ja mehr zu sein als reine Gebäudeautomation? Man spricht auch von SDC, GLT und TGA.

Kann/darf der Arbeitgeber dann überhaupt die Anlagenbilder in Desigo erstellen wenn das Siemens macht oder besteht die Möglichkeit das der AG Zugriff auf die Entwicklungsumgebung hatß


----------



## GLT (15 Februar 2020)

Kronoks schrieb:


> also scheint es ja mehr zu sein als reine Gebäudeautomation? Man spricht auch von SDC, GLT und TGA.


Aber nur für jemanden, der absolut keinen blassen Dunst hat, wovon er eigentlich spricht.

Ich möchte Dir ja nicht zu Nahe treten, aber wenn Du nur ein paar Minuten Google gefüttert hättest, wüsstest Du bereits, was die Begriffe aussagen sollen.

TGA = technische Gebäudeausstattung
GLT = Gebäudeleittechnik (veraltet)
SDC = Security Display Control (Gefahrenmeldeanlage)


----------



## Kronoks (15 Februar 2020)

Die Begriffe habe ich aus der Stellenbeschreibung, ich weiß was diese bedeuten.(in der Tat verwenden die oft GLT und dann wieder TGA in der Anzeige)  Mich wundert nur das Profibus zussammen mit BACNet genannt wird. Dachte immer Profibus wäre da nicht so verbreitet.


----------



## GLT (15 Februar 2020)

Könnte sich auch um eine (teil)modernisierte Siclimat-Anlage handeln, aber nach dem VG weist Du mehr.


----------



## Kronoks (10 März 2020)

Wollte mich noch mal melden..

Das VG war etwas "seltsam". Man hat mich direkt gefragt ob ich schon mal mit der Gebäudetechnik  zu tun hatte. Das habe ich verneint, da ich ja aus der Industrie komme.

Fachliche Fragen wollte man dann keine mehr stellen. Man sagte nur das man die Eingruppierung noch nicht halten könnte, weil man noch Support von Fremdfirmen bräuchte, nehme an Schulungen.

Ich habe eigentlich mit einer Absage gerechnet, nun möchte man mir eine Zusage geben und hab mich eingeladen den Arbeitsplatz und die Tätigkeit näher anzuschauen.
Es handelt sich wohl eher um eine IT lastige Tätigkeit, (prüfen und warten und konfigurieren von VLAN und Swictches und Busgeräten), reiner Bürojob.

Klingt für so als wäre ich nicht die erste Wahl gewesen. Grundsätzlich finde ich da ganze Thema schon interesant wäre ein guter Einstieg mal was neues zu machen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicherob man isch wirklch bewusst ist das ich geschult werden muss.

Bisschen seltam alles.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2020)

wenn das Geld stimmt, mach es doch  Wird bestimmt deutlich entspannter als Dein bisheriger Job 

Generell ist meine Erfahrung, dass Stellenausschreibung und Vorstellungsgespräch oft nix gemein haben, und das was mann dann machen soll, ist wieder was anderes... Wer weiss schon vorher, was einen erwartet...

Gruß.

PS: 

interessante Broschüren gibts hier:

https://www.downloads.siemens.com/download-center/index_de.html


----------



## Kronoks (10 März 2020)

Stimmen ist relativ . Ist hatl TV-L Einarbeitung EG8 und dann EG9b. Wären auf den Stundenlohn runtergebrochen 17,30 bzw. 18,50 statt jetzt 13,50 pro Stunde. Dazu 30 Tage UL und Gleitzeit und kein Außendienst mehr und relativ sicher.

Wäre halt befristet auf 2 Jahre und dann immer wieder verlängert.

Aber besser als jetzt ist es auf jeden Fall und der Chef scheint ganz ok zu sein. Den Meister hab ich ja nicht umsonst gehabt und in der Theorie bring ich einiges mit und lerne gerne dazu..


----------



## GLT (10 März 2020)

Na, dann mach - selbst wenn es nichts ist, hast wieder was gelernt und finanziell ist es ja auch nicht schlechter.


----------

